# Constant headache in 1st trimester



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi,

I've had a constant headache for the last 6 days now.. it was just a dull ache at first but has been getting progressively worse since yesterday afternoon.  I took a couple of paracetamol yesterday and have also tried '4Head' and a cold compress patch, all to no avail.  I've woken up this morning with it just as bad as last night - it moves around but is above the eyes and at the back, moving down to my neck mainly.  Can anyone suggest anything I can do to alleviate it and is it something I should be worried about or get checked out?

Many thanks for your help.
petlamb


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would get yourself checked out as it could be your blood pressure causing headaches.

Ruth


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi, 

I had this too and was told it was due to the hormones. Fortunately paracetamol worked for me. You should get it checked out. I'm not sure 4Head should be used during pregnancy, as it contains aromatic oils. 

Hope you feel better soon.

Sushi


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Sushi
Why can't aromatic oils be used in pregnancy? I have also had a headache an been using lavender oil - should I not have done?
Ruth


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks Ruth,  I went to see my gp this morning who said my blood pressure is on the high side.  He also said it was probably down to the hormones Sushi and maybe a bit of stress so suggested taking a few days off.

I didn't realise you shouldn't use 4Head but will stop now - thanks.

Ruth H, I have heard that you shouldn't use certain essential oils in pregnancy and I know one of them was lavender although I'm not sure why as I've heard that people use it to calm themselves during labour.  The first thing I did when we started our treatment was to go out and buy lots of lavender products to try to keep me calm.. I just didn't know.  I'm sure it'll be ok but probably best to stop using it now.

Thanks for your replies x


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Petlamb,

good you saw your GP, hope you get a good rest. 

Ruth, it's all very confusing with aromatic oils . Some should only be used in late pregancy, eg during labour, because they can induce labour, others can be used all the way through pregancy. I actually thought that lavender was ok to use from the start....It's best to check with a qualified aromatherapist. Some books on pregnacy also tell you which ones you can use and from which ones to stay clear. I know Zita West's Natural pregnancy book covers this.  

Congratulations on both of your pregnancies  

Sushi


----------

